# Lake Placid Lodge



## exco (Sep 13, 2016)

We heard Lake Placid Lodge has units owned by a few vacation clubs as well as individual owners.  The RCI reviews were mixed.  Some reviews stated the unit were old and extremely dirty.  Have some timeshare units been remodeled already?  Are the exchange quests put into the poorly maintained units because the owners get better units?

Any comments will be appreciated!


----------



## tashamen (Sep 14, 2016)

Sorry, I don't know anything about it, but since there are so many other good options in Whistler to choose from I'd probably take something else.  Unless it's for a prime ski week and that's all that's available.


----------



## NKN (Sep 16, 2016)

Isn't Lake Placid Lodge in New York ?


----------



## exco (Sep 17, 2016)

These are in Whistler, BC   Canada and have different RCI resort IDs:

1. Lake Placid Lodge (#2895) 
2. Lake Placid Lodge Lg (#DA28) 
3. Whistler Vacation Club at Lake Placid Lodge (#2202)


----------

